# Just wanted to show off my beautiful boy :)



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

breathing plants


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

PRETTY! similar color to mine.. hehe


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

At first glance, I though you said "This is Nick...he's 7yo" and I was like "Wow, thats an old betta!". Hahaha but anyways...very nice looking betta.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

That's funny, my BF's 9 year old daughter named my Dwarf Gourami Nick. lol Handsome boy.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

ucantimagine said:


> That's funny, my BF's 9 year old daughter named my Dwarf Gourami Nick. lol Handsome boy.


who knew Nick was such a popular name for the fishes! LOL


----------

